

Which Scala Testing Tools Should You Use? - Lapppppple
http://tech.gilt.com/post/62430610230/which-scala-testing-tools-should-you-use

======
lmm
Cucumber-inspired tools suffer from the same problems as cucumber itself, as
recently discussed here: at best they repeat what the code already tells you,
at worst they encourage business types to micromanage testing. After a bit of
experimentation with these tools I went back to traditional JUnit. My tests
are now vanilla scala code, which makes them easy to reason about (and debug)
when they fail.

